# Vostok 1967



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is not mine , but is this the hidden colour of the numbered 1967 reissue . I have read posts with. The dial described as black , blue ,purple .

I bet this has been done before but let's see your 67's , because I didn't get mine today maybe another days wait sob sob


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's hard to say what colour it is - and that's also what makes it a bit more special than the other one. I would say it's black 90% of the light conditions and starts by looking blue and then purple. It's very hard to take a decent picture of it so I don't have many:





































....and a lume shot just for the hell of it...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That will be a black standard 1967 that has caught the sun. Not an easy watch to take pictures off due to the crystal.

Welcome to the 67 cub, if it arrives, and I am glad you have got yourself a decent watch at last! :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Always looks black on the wrist to me, only ever see the deep blue/purple on photos tbh - maybe I'm not looking at it enough!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^^ Off topic?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> ^^^^ Off topic?


 :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^ Off topic?
> ...


With that white strap, I would be very quite if I were you...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Me! Quiet! :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

One thing in all seriousness itâ€™s the hardest strap I have ever tried to change. A right bugger. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Any tips on changing strap i've only got a screw driver and a lump hammer.

That second shot of Kutusov seems to bring the colour out

Scott what do you mean a decent watch at last,you cut me deep


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> Any tips on changing strap i've only got a screw driver and a lump hammer.
> 
> That second shot of Kutusov seems to bring the colour out
> 
> Scott what do you mean a decent watch at last,you cut me deep


You can do it if it's a small, say, 0.9mm screw driver. You might need a smaller one for the bracelet. I have a couple of strap changing tools but I still prefer the hold of a screw driver and I've never made any scratch to a watch by using those. You can also try with a thread, you put it through the opening and the spring bar and try to catch its head, then you pull it back to release. It's a PITA to do it like that but it's a 100% scratch free method.

As to the second photo, you can see it's overexposed and that's the only way to catch the colour. To me that very dark purple works more in the sense of giving the dial some sort of depth to it rather than being a coloured dial.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

The one with numbers on is a lovely very dark metallic purple which only shows in the right light. Here's mine which kind of shows it:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^^ And that's an excellent picture, that's pretty much all the purple you'll ever see on it. And it's perfect as it is, I wouldn't be able to handle it if it was an on your face, blown out purple dial.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks one and all .

When they say ltd to 1967 is that in total or is there 1967 baton and 1967 numbered or is there a reissue of a reissue etc


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

1967 of each version. And I doubt they'll ever make more of these again, I still don't know how they went about this watch.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh no that means I'm going to have to search for the other one ,bugger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


Have you seen his shirts? They`re so loud they need a government health warning :shocking: :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

At last the wait is over and b hell it is blue /purple on the dial. It feels totally different from my other 90cases more wrist presence and quality.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mcb2007 said:


> It feels totally different from my other 90cases more wrist presence and quality.


The 1967 has nothing to do with any other of their watches, it almost feels like it has been done by someone else for them (well, and it probably was the case, movement aside...)

What's up with that crappy mesh? You didn't the original bracelet?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It came with that mesh on it withe orig rubber in the box. I've only just got in from work so no time to do owt with it.

Not keen on the rubber what do you suggest. Thick shark mesh ?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Crappy ain't the word

T


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The original bracelet, hands down! But they don't sell them separately, you would have to go about a WTB on the forums.

Other than that, yes, a shark mesh would be the next best thing. It involves some DIY work as it has to be slightly filed to fit that ramp on the hooded lugs. I made a thread about that when I got the black one: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=67847


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Rob, looking at it now I am not sure if itâ€™s really you. Looks a bit too big for your wrists. :tongue2: I could give you Â£150 and a box of those white lion bars. 

If you can manage old Kutusovâ€™s trick with the shark mesh it would be spot on. :russian:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would love to take your offer Scott but.

it says in the little book that came with it they are indestructable.

er no i only hit it once with the lump hammer. Now selling for spares.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Just took her out for a spin


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I know I know those cars... is it a 307?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> I know I know those cars... is it a 307?


Nope


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

207?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

German


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah! I hadn't noticed that the A arches on the Eos were so curved to the back. I was going with Pug because their CCs have those arches like that. I know because I've banged my head against those corners a few times getting into one of them.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

B hell you weren't wrong I had a spare 6 hours and changed the strap lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Not the easiest task, is it? :lol:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely watch mate. Now you just need a more masculine car to go with it


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Lovely watch mate. Now you just need a more masculine car to go with it


Nah big enough to get my scissors. Rollers and hair dryer in it lol


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Not the easiest task, is it? :lol:


No but I did read an expert tutorial , thank you very much


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

What's the chances that the serial number has been written the wrong way around 1450 -0541 on the guarantee card


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Better shot


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:lol: Took me a while to figure you meant, I wasn't looking at the watches number! Mine was done after yours, it's the 812.


----------

